# The Hoarders Cottage, May 2014



## cunningplan (May 26, 2014)

I know this has been done to death but as I like cars I wanted to have a look. Friends up the track and live nearby, they said that the owners died and there son started to clear the place up, but there were so many people going into the place to see the cars and wreck the house he walked away and not been back.
The whole place is getting more and more trashed since I saw the last report on the place, its a shame as even if there don't seam to be a bathroom/toilet it would be a nice little cottage.
I went with Yawningcat and a none member. 

full set (Including the cars) here https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157644850173891/











































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## mockingbird (May 26, 2014)

not much has changed since my report, good stuff matey


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 26, 2014)

Excellent report thank you.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 27, 2014)

Id like to see this before its completey thrashed. Thanks for sharing


----------



## billygroat (May 27, 2014)

Super, loving the last shot! Thanks!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 27, 2014)

Great shots! 
Still looks worth a visit, thanks!


----------



## tumble112 (May 27, 2014)

Very nice poctures of an intersting place. Nice to see an Imp again, on the way to Caldwell House a few weeks ago I drove through the site of the old Linwod factory (now a retail park). I was pleased to see that on the railway bridge at the entrance to the site it still had 'Talbot Linwood Plant' painted on one side and 'Linwood home of the Avenger and Sunbeam' painted on the other. (Just thouht that might be a bit of interest if you're a car person, please ignore if not!)


----------



## UrbanX (May 27, 2014)

Nice one, cheers for sharing!


----------



## cunningplan (May 27, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Very nice poctures of an intersting place. Nice to see an Imp again, on the way to Caldwell House a few weeks ago I drove through the site of the old Linwod factory (now a retail park). I was pleased to see that on the railway bridge at the entrance to the site it still had 'Talbot Linwood Plant' painted on one side and 'Linwood home of the Avenger and Sunbeam' painted on the other. (Just thouht that might be a bit of interest if you're a car person, please ignore if not!)



Yep I'm a car person and work in a garage. There are two imps there but one I could not get to.


----------



## Onmyown (May 27, 2014)

Nice one CP, good report and great pics as usual


----------



## flyboys90 (May 27, 2014)

Love this site so much to see!brill photos Tony thanks for sharing.


----------



## Potter (Jun 6, 2014)

I love the old tech. I wouldn't be surprised if that 70s telly could be got working.


----------

